# Glas effekt, wie machen?



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

Hallöle,

ich hab hier ein schönes Icon, und würde gerne wissen wie ich das "nachbauen"
kann in Photoshop.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Ich habe schon einige Tuts gefunden aber leider keines wie ich so einen,
"schönen" durchsichtigen ball erstellen kann.

Danke und gruss
Oli


----------



## King Euro (5. Juli 2004)

Nach 2 Minuten Google gefunden (ich hatte vorher noch andere, aber schlechtere gefunden!) 

klick mich!


----------



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

mhh, thx.

Aber irgendwie bekomm ich damit nicht so wirklich den selben
effekt hin ;(

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich sollte es mit dem Tutorial gehen, bis auf die unterschiedlichen Farben der Kugeln ist eigentlich fast alles gleich. Zeig uns doch mal Dein Bild, dann können wir, ich weniger aber andere bestimmt, Dir vielleicht sagen, was Du noch wie ändern sollst/kannst, damit Du dem Effekt näher kommst.


----------



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

Naja ich bekomm dieses "durchsichtige" nicht so hin ;(

wenn man sich das bild mal von oben in Photoshop reinzieht,
dann sieht man das die "kugel" eigentlich durchsichtig ist.


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, brauchst du nur die Deckkraft der "Farbebene" (im Tutorial grün) verringern.


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

Meinst Du mit durchsichtig, dass man den Hintergrund sieht, oder dass man den Pingu sieht? Ersteres erscheint nur so wegen der Farbe der Kugel (lässt sich aber trotzdem machen, spiel dafür mal mit der Deckkraft rum) und zweiteres sollte mit dem Tutorial eigentlich machbar sein. Wieso stellst Du nicht einfach Dein Bild ins Forum und erklärst uns mal ganz genau was Du eigentlich willst? Dann bin ich mir sicher, dass die Experten hier, Dir besser helfen können.


----------



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

Also ich wollte mir eigentlich das obige Icon nachbasteln.

Kann mir das denn jemand evtl nachbauen und die psd datei zurverfügung stellen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2004)

Eigeninitiative ist angesagt. Mit dem genannten Tutorial und einigen Änderungen dürfte das Nachbauen des angehängten Beispiels eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Wenn du trotzdem noch spezifische Fragen hast, bist du hier genau richtig


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von obaran _
> *Also ich wollte mir eigentlich das obige Icon nachbasteln.
> 
> Kann mir das denn jemand evtl nachbauen und die psd datei zurverfügung stellen?  *



Wie gesagt, versuch es mal selber und dann stell Dein Ergebnis hier rein, damit wir Dir erklären können, was Du noch machen kannst, damit es so aussieht, wie Du es gern möchtest.

Wenn Du nur das Icon nachbauen willst, dann reicht das Tutorial durchaus, Du musst nur die Farben anpassen, sprich mit der Pipette die Farben aus dem Original aufnehmen und dann bei Deinem verwenden, anstatt die in dem Tutorial.

Falls Du die Kugel danach dann auch noch durchsichtig machen möchtest (die Kugel im Original ist nicht transparent, das erscheint nur so wegen den gewählten Farben), dann pack alle Ebenen bis auf die Hintergrundebene in ein Set und reduzier die Deckkraft des Sets und spiel vielleicht noch mit den Füllmethoden oder wie die in Deutsch heißen rum.


----------



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

naja das is das was ich mal so gezaubert habe
aber so wirklich 100% zufrieden bin ich damit nicht so.


Gruss
Oli


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

Also Deine Pixel Umsetzung kommt der ganzen Sache doch schon recht nahe. Ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge dafür:

1. Einen tieferen Schatten nach innen eventuell.
2. Mach mal auf der Ebene mit der Reflektion einen Gaußschen Weichzeichner mit 1 px oder so. Und dann noch ein klein wenig nach unten verschieben.
3. Auf einer neuen Eben noch mit dem Airbrush unten eine Reflektion zeichnen und Deckkraft ein klein wenig runternehmen, vielleicht auch den Gaußschen Weichzeichner noch benutzen.
4. Den Verlauf aus dem obigen Tutorial brauchst Du nicht und kannst aus den Effekten entfernen. Gleiches könnte mit dem Schein nach Innen auch sein. Wichtig ist der innere Schatten und die zwei Reflektionen oben und unten. Eventuell ist der innere Schatten auch mit dem Kanten-Effekt hergestellt worden (wie gesagt habe nur die englische Version und gerade die deutschen Begriffe nicht zur Hand, hoffe Du weißt was ich meine).
5. Bei der Ebene mit den ganzen Effekten die Füllung (keine Ahnung wie das in der deutschen Version heißt, ich meine das unter der Deckkraft) herunterschrauben, eventuell ganz auf 0% stellen.


----------



## obaran (5. Juli 2004)

ahh, ok, dank dir erstmal, werde ich mich mal ransetzen.


viel schlimmer is noch das mein photoshops warscheinlich zerschossen is ;(

wenn ich "für web speichern unter" sage kann ich keine einstellung mehr lesen ;(
aber das is ein anderes prob ;(
muss warscheinlich windoof mal wieder neu installen ;(


----------



## Coranor (5. Juli 2004)

Hab das ganze vielleicht ein klein wenig zu kompliziert erklärt, hier nochmal in Kurzfassung:

Zu Punkt 4 oben, vergiß die Idee mit dem Kanten-Effekt, das ist definitiv ein innerer Schatten.

Wichtig bei der ganzen Sache sind zwei Dinge, erstens die Füllung auf 0% setzen (dabei wichtig, dass weder ein Verlaufseffekt noch eine Farbüberlagerung vorhanden sind) und diese untere Reflektion richtig hinbekommen.

Am Ende hast Du dann fünf Ebenen (erste Ebene ist oberste Ebene, Ebenen 1-4 am besten in einem Set zusammenfassen):
1. Untere Reflektion, weiß (mit Gaußschen Weichzeichner und Deckkraft etwas verringern
2. Obere Reflektion (auch Gaußschen Weichzeichner verwenden)
3. Der Pingu 
4. Die Kugel mit einem inneren Schatten, Füllung auf 0% setzen
5. Dein Hintergrundbild

P.S. sorry, aber mein Netzwerk ist hinüber und nur der Laptop meiner Frau hat Internetconnection, daher kann ich Dir keine Beispielbilder/Erklärungsbilder liefern, wenn Probleme mit meiner Erklärung hast, kann ich sie aber noch nachliefern.


----------

